
Facebook co-founder Saverin: I don't resent Zuckerberg - iProject
http://www.cnn.com/2012/05/29/tech/social-media/facebook-saverin-zuckerberg/
======
herval
Of course he doesn't. His "ex-friend" made him filthy reach by betting his
father's pocket change!

